# Food storage



## hunter33 (Jul 9, 2016)

I am planning on buying a chest freezer for food and seed storage. I have a wife and two teenage sons. I am not sure how big of a freezer I need. I plan to also have other food storage not frozen but would like to keep plenty of meat and seeds in the freezer. I know it would be easy to just buy the biggest freezer I can find but I am pretty conscious of electricity I use and don't want something too big. I plan to have 6 months of total food stored frozen and not.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Assuming that you have the space my vote is for the largest you can find. Go out and check the reviews before you buy. If possible check Consumer Reports. You are looking for something that uses less electricity. Sometimes the bigger units will out perform the smaller. It all depends on the system, in particular the insulation. There is a yellow sheet on each unit that estimates how much it costs to run it for a year. While I don't believe that those are accurate they probably will give you an accurate idea of which will cost more vs. another model. In other words if the tag says it will cost $100 per year it may cost you $140 but it will probably cost half as much to run as the unit with a tag that says $200 per year.

You will eventually fill up any freezer. For the times when it is less than full you can mostly fill gallon jugs with water. If the power goes out everything will stay frozen longer due to the greater mass. If the power does go out throw blankets over the freezer as the added insulation will extend the time the freezer will keep things frozen.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

hunter33 said:


> I am planning on buying a chest freezer for food and seed storage. I have a wife and two teenage sons. I am not sure how big of a freezer I need. I plan to also have other food storage not frozen but would like to keep plenty of meat and seeds in the freezer. I know it would be easy to just buy the biggest freezer I can find but I am pretty conscious of electricity I use and don't want something too big. I plan to have 6 months of total food stored frozen and not.


Are you hoping that one of us will do the math and tell you how much frozen food you need and how much space it will take? No idea of your lifestyle, what you want to store and what you eat. This is one of those questions that only you can answer.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

My experience has always been that every freezer we have had ends up full at some point. We usually have 3 to 4 deer in ours each year, plus all the other stuff that ends up in there. A full freezer doesn't use all that much electricity, so you have to gauge how much space you think you're going to need. We use milk crates to organize our freezer as much as possible, it makes getting to stuff on the bottom (where what we want is always located). Our seeds don't take up a lot of space, and all our long term items are on the bottom.

The downside of having a lot of stuff frozen though is if the freezer quits or power goes out long term, you have to do something with what's in it pretty quick or lose it. Our plan is to make a lot of jerky at one time and eat the rest (veggies and fruits) as quickly as possible.

A 3x5 or 3x6 is probably a good starting size, two teenage boys ought to keep it fairly empty so you can rotate meats and other foods.

Good luck, hope this helped some.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Great idea but I suggest that you try to store more than 6 months worth of food as a plan.


----------



## hunter33 (Jul 9, 2016)

No weedy garden, I don't want you to do math for me. I am new to prepping and want to hear what other, more experienced people then me, learned and what advice they can give me. I thought that is what this forum is for. Most of the people on this forum have the knowledge I can only dream of. Any advice I can learn from all of you is a major bonus to my goals of self sufficiency.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

We have two chest freezers, one was just given to us, the other we've been using for years. The one we are presently using is about 16.5 cu.ft. and the other one is 20.4 cu.ft., both are rated at 115 VAC @ 5 amps, that's less than our two refrig/freezers, one is 6+ amps and the bigger one is just over 7 amps. The freezers only use 575 watts each, that's not that much, easy to keep going on backup with generator or a small solar system.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

I learned a couple of things from this myself from Caribou...

I had never thought about using milk jugs and water to take up the empty space or putting blankets on for added insulation.

On a side note, I have a small generator that is dedicated to keeping the freezer going if a short term outage hits us. That at least buys us some time to make arrangements to prepare the food before it spoils.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

When it comes to freezer capacity go big. I'd also have a plan in place to dehydrate or can your freezer stash in case of a prolonged power outage. If you have a generator you can keep a freezer going with just a little run a day. I also keep 2 liter bottles full of water for ice bottles to keep in my coolers. Freezer and refrigeration with minimal fuel expenditure and a backup plan to can and dehydrate is part of my plan too. Just go big.


----------



## hunter33 (Jul 9, 2016)

I didn't think of what happens if I lose all power. Having a plan for the frozen foods incase of power loss is a whole other prep I didn't plan for. Thanks for that. After only a few posts, I have decided to go with at least a 15 cf freezer to start with. I now think I should look into renewable energy specifically for the freezer and any other food storage energy I need.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I gave away our freezer. We now only have the freezer compartment in the frig. It takes a fair sized solar setup and a pretty big inverter to run even a 5 amp motor. Instead we stock more dry and canned food for prepping. What ever works best for you though.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Welcome to the rabbit hole. There is always something or some way to prep I haven't thought of it seems.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

hunter33 said:


> I didn't think of what happens if I lose all power. Having a plan for the frozen foods incase of power loss is a whole other prep I didn't plan for. Thanks for that. After only a few posts, I have decided to go with at least a 15 cf freezer to start with. I now think I should look into renewable energy specifically for the freezer and any other food storage energy I need.


Hunter33. Please forgive me if I missed your post outlining your situation. are you rural or urban? Freezer's work best when kept full, with limited access. Keeping all empty space full of filled water bottles will keep your electric bill / power usage down. It will cost more to get the freezer down to temp, than keep it at temp. The more frozen mass inside the freezer, the less times the motor / compressor will have to activate. Remember when freezer door opens, you are letting in warmer temperatures, (Not letting out the cold air). Get as big a freezer as you have space and power to afford. Then plan to dehydrate or large backup power source, if worse case happens. See, I just filled up all this space to tell you the same things the other members already told you.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

My tiny solar system is capable of running both upright freezers and both refers, and a crock pot. Our freezers go through cycles, we keep meat in one and with frozen veggies. We kill 1 hog per year and the deer we harvest and that generally causes the freezer to be stuffed to the gills. and like others have said if you get the biggest one you will eventually fill it.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I don`t have a freezer yet and probably will never get one although I`m thinking of a solar power or propane one since I live in a hurricane prone area but again is a long shot ,my hunting days are over so are my fishing trips and I like fresh food anyway and with 10 food markets near me I don`t see the point but weedygarden is right ,is up to you and family to do the math nobody can predict your eating habits or needs or even your situation but like stated before ;more space needed,more power usage ,more maintenance worries ,things you need to think about.
My poor opinion.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

We got our upright freezer this past Feb. It is a 17.4 cu ft model. We freeze milk so we don't have to run to the store every week. This also helps with filling the space and keeping it cold. Mostly the freezer is for meats and other foods we buy in bulk for daily consumption. The freezer compartment attached to our fridge is just too dang small for our growing family.

We have a baby on the way and a 4 year old who can out eat most teens.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Research, and then ask question about the details*

I would like to make some suggestions and to share just a little information.

Some topics have been posted many times over the years. Some people visit the forum for a long time without posting, just watching and reading through the ideas and suggestions. Others join and post a question about a topic we have discussed many times. Yes, you can ask questions here, but there is a certain amount of research and studying that each of us has to do for our own knowledge.

When I first got into preparedness, I googled the heck out of all my concerns and questions. That is actually how I ended up on this forum. I have found lots of blogs and websites that talk about how much food to have, the ins and outs of food storage and other aspects of preparedness. I read lots of ideas and also found lots of lists that helped me to figure it out. If you google and look, you can find lots of lists that can be printed out about food storage, bug out bags, shelters, etc. Youtube also has excellent videos from many top notch preppers.

I had also taken an LDS Food Storage class a few decades ago with a couple friends, so that was a baseline for me. I don't know if they still offer classes, but it might be worth checking into it. Yes, they might try to recruit you. Be prepared for that too. I tell them I do not believe in their beliefs, because I do not! But I do believe in preparedness, one of the commands to their members. The LDS also put on their own preparedness fairs from time to time with their expert speakers. A good friend of mine is the preparedness leader in her local Mormon church.

Another suggestion is to go to the food storage section of this forum and read through the topics and posts that people have made. Actually, read through all of the subjects sections. You will see that there are many ideas, and we are all different in our ideas. You will be busy for quite a while if you read through what has already been posted, and you will get some ideas of what you want to do and what you do not want to do.

There is an LDS Preparedness Manual, that you can download for free, print and bind or put in a 3 ring binder. You can also order one that is preprinted and bound. It contains excellent information about all aspect of preparedeness: Food storage, heating, cooking, clothing, shelter, master preparedness list, emergency sanitation, generators, pandemics, quarentine, master preparedness lists and anything you want to discuss. https://www.ldsavow.com/PrepManualG...ress in order to download the LDS Prep Manual.

One of the pieces from the manual is a list of 5 level of preparedness. This has helped me immensely in planning and goal setting for my own preparedness. I typed it up and posted it here. I believe that we should all be moving forward in our preparedness skills, knowledge, fitness and equipment.
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f74/levels-preparedness-11610/

Research, read and then ask questions. Once in a while, we get new members who just want to ask lots of basic questions, without seeming to have done any of their own research, but just asking questions here as a form of research. I know that for those of us who are here everyday, it can be repetitive and annoying. I think that for many of us who have been members for a while, we like to fine tune ideas. The discussion is not so much about what to store and how much, but about a particular product, successes and failures, suggestions, our own discoveries, things to avoid, etc. Also, we seem to find things in the news to post and discuss.

Prepared Society is an excellent community, but with the good comes the bad. You will see it if you hang out for a while.

Do some research!


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

We raise most of our own food. We have 2 chest freezers and an upright. We have one for beef, one for pork and one for chicken, rabbits and fish. Our veggies get canned, dehydrated or are in the small refrigerator freezer. I prefer the chest freezers. Every time the upright is opened all the cold air "falls out" and makes my feet cold. Not to mention anything not stacked securely.


----------



## hunter33 (Jul 9, 2016)

I am guessing weedy gardens job on this site is to make people like me not want to use it anymore. At that, you are doing well. Do you think I haven't googled any of this before? Do you think I haven't done my own planning? Thank you for your snotty, you are better then me attitude. I now know I am wasting my time on this forum due to attitudes like yours. Enjoy your forum, I will find another


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

hunter33 said:


> I am guessing weedy gardens job on this site is to make people like me not want to use it anymore. At that, you are doing well. Do you think I haven't googled any of this before? Do you think I haven't done my own planning? Thank you for your snotty, you are better then me attitude. I now know I am wasting my time on this forum due to attitudes like yours. Enjoy your forum, I will find another


Aardvark, much?!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

hunter33 said:


> I am guessing weedy gardens job on this site is to make people like me not want to use it anymore. At that, you are doing well. Do you think I haven't googled any of this before? Do you think I haven't done my own planning? Thank you for your snotty, you are better then me attitude. I now know I am wasting my time on this forum due to attitudes like yours. Enjoy your forum, I will find another





> I am new to prepping and want to hear what other, more experienced people then me, learned and what advice they can give me.


Was that a "thank you" for taking time to write that long post with ideas for someone who is new to prepping and for taking time to find some links that are very helpful for you? No it was not.

That is what I thought I was doing. :dunno: Except, I did not give you the answer YOU wanted directly, but an answer to someone who is new to prepping that could give you LOTS of information, except not the exact answer you wanted. And, you are welcome.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> Was that a "thank you" for taking time to write that long post with ideas for someone who is new to prepping and for taking time to find some links that are very helpful for you? No it was not.
> 
> That is what I thought I was doing. :dunno: Except, I did not give you the answer YOU wanted directly, but an answer to someone who is new to prepping that could give you LOTS of information, except not the exact answer you wanted. And, you are welcome.


Don't worry about it. Like so many others that have come to this forum looking for the work to be done for them they will fade like a distant memory.

This is why I didn't post (for the millionth time) the three links for my favorite resources.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

Hunter33,

Just to give you some idea on how much CF of freezer space to look for, not long ago we had approx. 41 CF total freezer space for 4 teens, 1 preteen and 2 adults. We didn't monitor our rotations enough as kids started moving out on their own. We ended up stocking too much and tossing a hundred pounds or so of frozen foods in the last couple of years (severe freezer-burn from damaged packaging). It's really hard to break that old habit of keeping more than enough on hand and forgetting how much you actually need. Had we not been using the extra 12 CF freezer to begin with we would have been closer to actual needs, but rotating is VERY important. Be sure to date and ID your packages with a sharpie when they go into the freezer for quick reference.

Just some calculations you can go by:
Lbs food stored per CF (average size/density pkgs, slightly lose packed freezer): 33-38
Lbs meat only, tightly packed freezer: approx. 50-55

We're now down to just 2 adults and still have 29 CF...WAY too much. 16-18 CF would be just about perfect for us now, for 9-12 month supply of meats. Most meats are recommended to be stored frozen for 6-12 months, depending on type and packaging. USDA, if I recall, states 3-6 months, depending on type, etc. In my experience 12 months for any meat which is not vacuum-sealed and remains undamaged is far too long. Moving stuff around in the freezer while you dig for something can really tear up the packages in a hurry, so use care when handling all of your foods. Even just one little pin-hole can let air into the package and that's where freezer burn starts. Also, the contents of any non-vacuum sealed packages will be the first to suffer freezer burn, especially if your freezer temps do not remain stable...wide temperature swings are your worst enemy with frozen foods. Most store-bought meats (in trays with poly-wrap, wet-aged) need to be repackaged for vac-sealing...if it's for shorter-term use, zip-lock type bags, properly used (remove all air before sealing) will do fine.

As for types of freezers, chest freezers are the most efficient regarding energy consumption...they hold the cold best compared with uprights. If you're considering renewable energy for refer operation, that's an expensive option, even you decide to go with 12VDC powered. The DC operated units are VERY expensive (approx 2.5-3 times the cost of conventional), but have far more insulation, yielding much lower energy requirements than conventional residential units. The main drawback is limited sizes available, although recently there are some larger units becoming available. DC units use so much less energy that one can design a far smaller energy system to power your refers, as a result. This can save a few thousand dollars on the PV/wind system, battery bank and omit the inverter, unless you need it for something else (but you can at least down-size). The alternative to the DC units is a spendy higher powered DC to AC inverter...I would recommend true sine-wave, as modified sine-wave (the cheapos) can damage your equipment. True sine-wave are not as efficient as modified sine-wave, so there is a trade-off. To power multiple refers, the inverter needs to have a high enough surge capacity to handle the possibility of all appliances connected starting at the same time, and inductive loads such as compressor motors can pull 6-8 times the running watts/current upon start-up. If the inverter can't handle that surge for start-up it will shut-down from overload protection, leaving your refers without power...it's never a good idea to scrimp when it comes to inverters for high-priority energy needs.

EDIT: in light of the replies which came while I was taking the time to type this all up - had you been researching as much as you say you have, then, you would have found the answers to the questions before you even asked them...am I correct? So, don't start the thin-skinned, you hurt my feelers so I'm leaving this forum routine...we've all seen it a thousand times before. If you really want help, that attitude will get you nowhere...not on forums, and especially in LIFE.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

terri9630 said:


> We raise most of our own food. We have 2 chest freezers and an upright. We have one for beef, one for pork and one for chicken, rabbits and fish. Our veggies get canned, dehydrated or are in the small refrigerator freezer. I prefer the chest freezers. Every time the upright is opened all the cold air "falls out" and makes my feet cold. Not to mention anything not stacked securely.


So, I'm not alone, but I have 3 freezers --7.1, 5.0, and 7.5.
What are the odds that all 3 will fail at the same time---AND, I am looking for a used small freezer now for back up, but am steering toward new from Home Depot since used owners want a new price(5.2 for $138 isn't bad)
I have all meats in the same freezer--makes it so easy when needing a meat.

Oh, why am I paranoid? My big upright quit after 10 months and was replaced but not my foods I couldn't save, didn't lose everything.....the Frigidaire was replaced with a, guess what?? Frigidaire. Exactly 4 years it quit. We raced to Lowe's and bought the 7.5 and moved what we could into the 7.1 we already had.
Added the 5.0 later during berry and corn season.
That's why I now have 3 freezers.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

forluvofsmoke said:


> EDIT: in light of the replies which came while I was taking the time to type this all up - had you been researching as much as you say you have, then, you would have found the answers to the questions before you even asked them...am I correct? So, don't start the thin-skinned, you hurt my feelers so I'm leaving this forum routine...we've all seen it a thousand times before. If you really want help, that attitude will get you nowhere...not on forums, and especially in LIFE.


Quoted for truth!


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

While we have 2 freezers, I don't look at them as very sustainable. I tend to think about storage on the hoof if you will. The small flock of chickens and rabbits a lot of us have, keep regenerating our food supply. Root crops that can be stored in place or in makeshift root cellars. I wish I had half of Cotton's knowledge when it comes to plants for foraging wild edibles. I'm working on that. 

Increasing wildlife habitat to produce a target rich environment can be cheap, easy and effective. The vast number of people anymore are so reliant on others, they know very little about being truly effective hunters and trappers. Making meat is never difficult when thinking outside the box.

Growing food that stores well like honey, flint/dent corn, beans, winter squash, some of the fruits and nuts makes sense. I've been looking into small smokehouse designs for next summer and I haven't even scratched the surface into lacto-fermentation. But I'm speaking to the choir.

The last thing I worry about is how much food is in the freezer. I wonder more about how fast we can dry it or can it if we lose power long term.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Originally Posted by forluvofsmoke View Post 

EDIT: in light of the replies which came while I was taking the time to type this all up - had you been researching as much as you say you have, then, you would have found the answers to the questions before you even asked them...am I correct? So, don't start the thin-skinned, you hurt my feelers so I'm leaving this forum routine...we've all seen it a thousand times before. If you really want help, that attitude will get you nowhere...not on forums, and especially in LIFE. 

NIce post, and as my daddy said: Hey, dude, if you can't run with the big dogs, stay on the porch!!artydance:


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

I have to admit, I skimmed this thread. After years and years of reading food storage threads and posting info I'm reduced to skimming threads like this one. 
A few thoughts I had:

1. If you are only storing 6 months of food then you are shorting yourself.
You should have close to two years worth at the minimum. Feel free to ask me why, I'm not going into the details here needlessly.
2. If you are counting on the two dozen stores near your house and not storing food you better take a look at Venezuela and ask yourself..."what happens if the trucks quit moving?" You probably are one of the ones who are not really preparing.
3. The best Mylar bags I have found are on the LDS site. The ones on amazon are not thick enough.


----------

